# Graveurs LaCie !...



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un graveur DVD firewire la cie. je suis sous os x. il est reconnu par informations système mais ne peut pas etre ejecte par une touche, par toast etc.... Comment éjecter le tiroir a partir du clavier ? Comment lire les DVD et avec quels logiciels ? Y a t'il des préférences systèmes ou logiciels spécifiques  pour le faire reconnaitre partout et le faire marcher comme un lecteur interne. d'avance merci.


----------



## albin (3 Septembre 2004)

pour éjecte les cd ou dvd monté sur le mac tu clique dessus et tu fais pomme E ou fichier ejecter et si tu est dans l'explorateur tu as le bouton eject juste a coté du support.
il doit y avoir mplayer et VLC qui doivent pourvoir les lires.
pour ma part il ni as pas de probléme sauf que je ne peut eject avec le touche eject.
sinon je peux graver avec toast et itunes pour idvd il y as un combine mais je ne peux pas le testé (Pros G3)
je n'ai installer aucun driver.
a+


----------



## colbosc (28 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

je voudrais utiliser un graveur DVD externe sur iBook X.3.5

sur les fora j'ai trouvé beaucoup de choses sur les mécaniques Pionner 107/108 compatibles avec les iapps et diffusées par MacWay

j'utilise des DD externes La cie dont je suis très satisfait

je grave des CD aveec Toast 6, mais qu'en est-il des graveurs DVD La Cie et de leur utilisation avec iTunes, iDvd... ?

merci

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/range.htm?id=10014


----------



## goonie (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Pour ce qui concerne Itunes tu n'auras aucun problème de reconnaissance.
Par contre pour Idvd, il faut procéder à une petit manip que tu trouveras http://www.macetvideo.com/idvdssgraveur/idvdssgraveur.html


----------



## Phil2 (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi un graveur dvd lacie, mais il n'est pas reconnu par informations système ni par iTunes ou iPhotos. Seul Toast Titanium fonctionne...
Je dois ressortir mon vieux graveur CD QPS qui est parfaitement géré.
Moi qui croyait que Osx 10.2.8 était plus facile pour gérer les périphériques... Y a-t-il une solution? 
Merci


----------



## Apca (2 Novembre 2004)

Phil2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai aussi un graveur dvd lacie, mais il n'est pas reconnu par informations système ni par iTunes ou iPhotos. Seul Toast Titanium fonctionne...
> Je dois ressortir mon vieux graveur CD QPS qui est parfaitement géré.
> Moi qui croyait que Osx 10.2.8 était plus facile pour gérer les périphériques... Y a-t-il une solution?
> Merci





T'a été voir sur le site de Lacie si il n'y avait pas un driver ? :mouais:


----------



## Phil2 (3 Novembre 2004)

Oui, rien trouvé... j'ai aussi essayé Patchburn 1.1 sans succès bien que mon "Nec dvd rw nd-2500a - firewire" figure sur la liste.
Merci


----------



## appleman (4 Novembre 2004)

petite question d'ailleurs: je veux acheter un graveur dvd externe: mieux vaut un graveur externe genre lacie... ou un graveur que je met ds un rack(c moins cher)?


----------



## Amophis (9 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, je viens de recevoir mon graveur Lacie double couche. Je m'attendais à un Pioneer A108 à l'intérieur (on le reconnais sur les photos) ben c'est un Nec 3500A.


Donc comme prévu il n'est pas reconnu sous OSX pour les iApps (le A108 l'aurait été je pense) mais Lacie a prévu un petit patch.... mais mon gravuer n'est pas pris en charge....


Donc je suis un peu dégouté, il marche quand même (je suis en train d'essayer de faire un bck up d'un de mes DVD avec Mactheripper), notamment avec Toast.


J'ai envoyé une demande à Lacie, je vais bien voir ce qu'ils me répondent.
Je vais quand mm essayé avec l'iBook qui est en 10.3.5 (le PB est en 10.3.6) mais je pense que c'est peine perdu.


----------



## Amophis (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'ai fait qq essais, même sur l'iBook en 10.3.5 il est reconnu mais pas pris en charge par les iApps.


Par contre j'ai rippé, compréssé et burné "Le dernier des Mohicans" en 1H. Bien sur pour la gravure g utilisé Toast   


Par contre lorsque je demande une gravure sous iTunes, il me met que le graveur est introuvable, il me propose d'utiliser "1" qui est le combo du PowerBook, donc qq part ça lui cause... 


Je pense que Lacie va mettre en ligne un patch (qui existe pour le 8X commercialisé avant l'introduction du 16X DL) dans les prochaine semaine... mais c long.

Par contre il ne faut pas se faire d'espoirs pour iDVD, il n'y a que les SD qui marchent (à ma connaissance aucun graveur externe FW).


----------



## Amophis (10 Novembre 2004)

ça y est, ça marche.....   :love:    


J'ai choppé l'utilitaire Lacie datant d'aout 2004 qui gère le graveur externe 16X double couche, il est reconnu sous iTunes.....

Je met le fichier en ligne dans 15minutes, le temps de rebooter mon PowerBook 


PS: ce fichier n'est dispo sur aucun site Lacie....  bizarre


----------



## Amophis (10 Novembre 2004)

Voici le fichier (attaché);


Je suis délivré


----------



## fred65 (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
Sur un G4/733 j'ai mis en périf un graveur LaCie d2 Dvd/Rw parce que le lecteur interne rend l'âme. En système 9.2.2, la connection FW plante le systeme. En 10.3.7, le graveur est reconnu par toast mais la gravure échoue toujours en début d'opération : Sense key = Hardware error, sense code= 0x08, 0x03, Logical unit communicate failure...
De plus, lorsque j'inserre un Dvd musical, il monte sur le bureau mais aucune appli ne permet de le lire. Je ne compends plus rien...
Total, après avoir investit dans un graveur ext. puis dans l'achat de Panther, meme résultat.


----------



## Balooners (21 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 As tu fais la Mise à jour des Drivers ?  Téléchargement direct

 Et du Firmware ? Telechargement direct

 Voilà la pages des Mise à jour


----------



## yanove (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mon graveur dual la cie tout format, tout recent...
 qd je grave un dvd video ou autre, il me mets un message erreur du style " anomalie, ... sur le secteur748/.. impossible de verifier" u ntrux comme çà... j'ai essayé en virant l'option de vérif, mais ca fait rien... 

 j'ai un ibook g3 700 avec 640 mo ram, c branché sur firewire le graveur, j'ai toast 6.0.6 lite et mac osx 10.3.4, je comprend pas... ca me gave

 aidez moi plz


----------



## filou.nation (4 Février 2005)

J'ai fait des recherches mais je n'ai rien trouvé...
Qui connais le graveur externe de DVD La Cie "design Porsche" FW , actuellement à 129 euros sur fnac.com ?
Mon utilisation serait  : copie de DVD, et sauvegardes, à partir de mon Powerbook 12'.
Est-ce que ça marche sans pbm ? cela s'intègre avec les iApps ?
Merci


----------



## golf (4 Février 2005)

filou.nation a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait des recherches mais je n'ai rien trouvé...


Quel graveur DVD ! Interne, externe !... 
Graveur LaCie !...
Et d'en d'autres fils 

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## cheche666 (4 Février 2005)

Les graveurs la Cie sont vraiment moches à mon goût.

Va faire un tour sur www.macway.fr. Les pioneer 109 sont pas encore dispo, j'appelle tous les jours ;-)


----------



## panayotis (16 Février 2005)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter un graveur externe USB 2.0 de LA CIE
Modèle CDRW Design by FA Porsche USB 2.0 (pas de firewire)

Mon problème est que mon Ibook G3, OS9.1 ne le reconnait pas.

Pourtant le descriptif du produit indique que le 9.1 est pleinement supporté

J'ai cherché les drivers sur le cd fournit, ainsi q sur le site, rubrique support;je ne les ai pas trouvé.

Je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qu'il se passe.

J'ai Toast à installer, mais ce n'est pas le driver, c un logiciel de copie?!

Si vous avez une idée de l'origine du pb, merci bp!

Stephane

NB: Pour en revenir sur le descriptif du produit, il est indiqué Mac OS 9.x, Mac OS 10.x ou supérieur (support Apple USB 1.3.5 ou supérieur)

A quoi correspond le APPLE USB 1.3.5 ou Supérieur?

Qu'est ce que c'est? Dois je l'installer si je ne l'ai pas? Comment savoir si je l'ai déjà d'installé? Etc...


NB bis: je sais bien que mon ibook est en usb1.1,donc je n'aurais pas de super vitesse de gravure...mais je devrais quand meme voir mon graveur!


----------



## grig (16 Février 2005)

as-tu désactivé les extensions gestion de la création ? elles ne sont pas compatible avec toast.


----------



## panayotis (17 Février 2005)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter ce graveur externe USB 2.0 qui n'est pas reconnu par mon Ibook G3, OS 9.2!

Le produit est de marque LACIE, mais le graveur à proprepement parlé est un LITE ON LTR 52327S.

J'ai beau démarrer le PC avec le graveur externe, ou connecter le graveur à chaud, mon mac ne le reconnait pas!

Si je passe sous Windows, le graveur est imméditatement reconnu

Ma sortie USB est fonctionnelle...Je connecte aussi bien ma clé usb q mon appareil photo

J'ai cherché des drivers Mac pr ce graveur, je n'en trouve pas.

Si vous avez une idée...

Un flash de firmware? Un upgrade de mon pilote USB actuel?

NB: Mon port USB est 1.1, le graveur en USB 2.0; je sais bien que le débit ne sera pas au RDV, mais mon mac devrait quand même le reconnaître!

Merci beacoup de votre aide

Stephane


----------



## panayotis (17 Février 2005)

Salut,

Excusez moi, je me suis trompé de forums.

Merci de déplacer ce post dans le forum périphérique...

Je souhaite qu'on garde ce nouveau post parce que je précise les références exactes...

Merci de votre aide

Stéphane


----------



## golf (17 Février 2005)

Un peu de lecture : Graveur LaCie !...

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans  la FAQ de "Logiciels" ou la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## Asnancy (18 Février 2005)

Installe Toast ca te coutera rien (sauf un peu d'espace disque) et ca installera en meme temps les extensions qui permettrons à l'ordi de le reconnaitre.

Sinon le probème peut venir d'iTunes pour OS 9. En effet si le gestionnaire de graveur est installé, il n'est plus possible de graver sur un graveur externe avec autre chose qu'Itunes (enfin je crois).


----------



## grig (18 Février 2005)

C'est bien ce que je disais: les extensions gestion de création sont installées par iTunes, il faut les désactiver, c'est marqué dans le dossier "lisez-moi" sur le CD d'installation Toast.


----------



## troudball (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous  ,

J'ai de gros problèmes avec un graveur de DVD Lacie avec lequel je plante systématiquement mes gravures depuis un petit bout de temps... au début, tout fonctionnait pourtant bien, sur PC, il fonctionne bien...

Ah oui au fait dès le début j'avais quand meme un gros problème : il gravait mais en lecture, au bout de 5 minutes, il plantait... je redis que sur PC ton fonctionne parfaitement....

A l'aide, c'est un PB de driver? j'ai telechargé tout ce que je pouvais sur le site de laCie mais les problèmes persistent...

Serait-il fortement déconseillé de l'utiliser sur MAc?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## eggman (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous...

Je ressors ce vieux message au lieu d'en publier un nouveau.

Je me suis posé exactement la même question aujourd'hui, à savoir si je pouvais remplacer le graveur de cd (24-10-40) qui se trouve dans un boîtier de ce type:





par un graveur dvd quelconque (un graveur double-couche, éventuellement) ou un disque dur.

Est-ce que des gens ont réussi la manipulation? Est-elle périlleuse ou si ça se fait les doigts dans le nez?

De plus, si jamais cela était possible, est-ce que j'arriverais à graver à une bonne vitesse sur le graveur dvd? (Si je mets un 16x dans le boîtier, vais-je pouvoir réellement graver à 16x?) Et qu'en est-il de la substitution par un disque dur?

Merci pour vos commentaires.


----------



## Philou1789 (2 Mai 2005)

Voila j'ai acheté ce graveur LA CIE D2 USB/FIREWIRE.
Il est bien mais il ne vaut pas son prix car c'est un graveur NEC !!!
Le NEC ne vaut pas un sous donc 130Euros ce graveur externe c'est trop cher, je vous conseille le MacWay au moins c'est un Pionner DVR-109 dedans !!

L'arnaque  ce CIE !!


----------



## sebovitch (5 Mai 2005)

toast 3.8.2 ne reconnaît pas mon graveur externe usb lacie 4*4*6. Je sais c'est très vieux comme matériel, mais bon il est sensé fonctionner avec mon imac 9.2. 

Je suis complètement nul en mac, donc c'est peut-être un truc tout bête, mais bon. J'ai mis les pilotes fournit avec le cd, puis j'ai mis toast. Quand je redémarre le mac, j'ai un message d'erreur concernant une extension, un truc dans le genre, puis ça bloque. J'ai essayé de graver avec mac burn mais il bloque lui aussi. Ce sont les drivers ou quoi ?

Si quelqu'un y comprend quelquechose...

merci.


----------



## forumsquale (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
le petit link de fin de journée pour tous ceux qui veulent faire reconnaître leur Lacie.

enjoye !!!
Squale


----------



## josett (10 Février 2006)

forumsquale a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> le petit link de fin de journée pour tous ceux qui veulent faire reconnaître leur Lacie.
> 
> enjoye !!!
> Squale


Salut à tous, moi aussi j'ai acheté ce graveur soit disant de la Cie, en fait NEC. Si j'avais su que c'était nec je ne l'aurais pas pris car j'ai déjà eu plein de soucis avec eux sur un vidéoproj. Mauvais SAV et mauvaise fois: ils ont gardé la house en disant qu'on ne l'avait pas envoyé.
Pour le graveur il est reconnu par mon G5 et mon Ibook, mais pour l'instant je n'ai essayé de graver que des données, et que ce soit l'un ou l'autre, ça met 3 heures en 16X, est-ce normal? En + la vérification indique des problèmes. Je ne suis pas sure de la qualité des back-up,dur dur


----------

